# O&w Divers Watch For Sale On A Well Known Site



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

eBay item number:

181443829996

nothing to do with me but looks like a nice o&w diver.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

needs a new cyclops - ie a new crystal (without a cyclops :lol: ) - the one on there is well scratched.


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Was there something wrong with it?

Went for Â£120 and only 1 bidder, I thought O&W's commanded higher prices and more interest than that


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Depends on the model , this one is fairly modern and common, but its a good buy at that price but its not uncommonly cheap...

Vintage ones are the ones that make the big bucks....


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

As you so rightly say, Rotundus, that one needs a new glass. I suppose that is a hazard of havinga raised convex magnified date-window; it is a sucker for scratches. I thought at first it was actually what we call in the antique glass trade a "bruise" which is more serious, but I think it is just scratches, and there are scratches on the bezel also. Anyway, I know nothing about this brand, and wasn't particularly taken with this example.


----------



## omegaman100 (Aug 20, 2015)

that was very cheap I think


----------

